# Angry!!!!!!!



## Bob2010 (Jan 25, 2013)

Have a Squirrel hunt lined up. Been to 3 stores to get. 410 shells. Bible study ran late so figured I will run by Wal Mart on the way home. They have the shells. Wal Mart policy is no ammo sales after 10 pm. Can't get ammo, guns, or clips anywhere anymore.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 25, 2013)

That makes about as much sense as a handicap parking space at a ice rink.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 25, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> That makes about as much sense as a handicap parking space at a ice rink.



Exactly!


----------



## shanesbandit (Jan 25, 2013)

when you find it you better buy it I think its gonna get worse hope I'm wrong


----------



## rayjay (Jan 25, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> That makes about as much sense as a handicap parking space at a ice rink.



Don't be a dipstick. Many of the participants are 'wounded warriors' and don't deserve crap like this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sledge_hockey


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 25, 2013)

Take a joke rayjay. Wikipedia as your argument. Really?


----------



## Dylank15 (Jan 25, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Take a joke rayjay. Wikipedia as your argument. Really?



HAHAHAHA! He used Wikipedia to support an argument! That's like citing Urban Dictionary as a reliable source for a definition!!!


----------



## Dylank15 (Jan 25, 2013)

I paid 13 bucks for a box of 410 yesterday, and just for poops and giggles I priced a box of 25ct. 22mag rounds..... Yeah.... 18 dollars!


No 22Lr rounds to be found, but plenty of 20 gauge.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 25, 2013)

I went back this morning and bought  box. Just got a private message from a guy willing to pick me some up in Rome and meet me with them just to help.   I have to say, I think you would be hard pressed to find better people than the ones that hang around this small game forum. Thanks


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 25, 2013)

Anybody finding .22lr in bulk or at least in 500 packs? I can't find it anywhere! One shooting range we go to in Lawrenceville wants $3.49 for 50counts of bulk quality cheap ammo.


----------



## lmsnow1 (Jan 25, 2013)

We are having a gun show tomorrow in Macon. Idk if any of you will be able to go but I'm getting there at 8:30 to wait for the doors to open and going straight for the ammo. 

I'm not going nuts or anything, but I need 3-4 boxes for the rest of squirrel season (.22lr) and some stinking 9mm ammo lol.


----------



## lmsnow1 (Jan 25, 2013)

If I can't find them I guess I'm going back to 12 gauge for the rest of the season lol. I have exactly 28 rounds of .22lr left!


----------



## mr_robert53 (Jan 25, 2013)

well thats 28 of them tree rats


----------



## j_seph (Jan 25, 2013)

gtmcwhorter said:


> That makes about as much sense as a handicap parking space at a ice rink.


Handicapped parent or grand parent carrying kids to rink


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 25, 2013)

I read this same exact thread here last year.


----------



## WAIDMASTER (Jan 25, 2013)

*wikipedia*

Now that funny


----------



## Swain08 (Jan 25, 2013)

They have 410 shells at the Walmart in commerce but no 22lr only 22 magnum


----------



## canepatch (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice looking hound, Swain08.  Looks English.


----------



## Swain08 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks cane I got her off a buddy last year she's a great hunter. Out of commission now though she just had a litter of pups jan 6th


----------



## DeepCreek beagles (Jan 26, 2013)

I heard walmart was going to stop selling guns and ammo


----------



## Swain08 (Jan 26, 2013)

I talked to the lady at my Walmart while getting my license for this year and she said they are still getting ammo in its just in very small shipments and once it hits the shelf it's gone


----------



## Georgia coon hunter (Jan 26, 2013)

i FINALLY found some 22s and paid 4.99 for 50 rounds !!! that is crap!


----------



## lmsnow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I paid $50 for 500! That is horrible lol.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty sad. Let my 5 year old do a little target practice with his 22. We let him go look at his target after every single shot. Trying to save bullets.  Never thought we would see a shortage of 22 rounds.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 30, 2013)

It's mostly the people who already have 10,000 rounds who are buying them all up.


----------



## Redticker (Jan 31, 2013)

I lost my cool with the Walmart employee the other night in Miledgeville. Instead of telling me they had a policy she just kept saying there isn't anyone here to sale them to you. I finally just mumbled under my breath and went and found someone else that explained the policy to me. Customer service seems to be dying more and more everyday.


----------



## lmsnow1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I lost it with a guy at a gun show last weekend. He was charging 125 for a 500 brick of CCI Blazers! 

I told him very nicely that I hoped he didn't sell a single thing all day!


----------



## JessB90 (Jan 31, 2013)

I checked the Academy store in Athens this evening.  The store is currently limiting the amount of ammo a customer can buy for a lot of different rifle calibers.  It's getting rediculous with this whole gun control ordeal.  I wouldn't be surprised if the companies are making record profits.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bob2010 said:


> I went back this morning and bought  box. Just got a private message from a guy willing to pick me some up in Rome and meet me with them just to help.   I have to say, I think you would be hard pressed to find better people than the ones that hang around this small game forum. Thanks



You got that right. Woody's people are top notch


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 1, 2013)

I haven't been able to find 9mm ammo since Christmas the only place that had it was franklins gun shop in Athens and it was way over priced. Might have to break down and get some though only have a clip of ammo left. The only ammo I stocked up on was 20ga for rabbit season really wish I woulda got pistol and rifle ammo as well


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 5, 2013)

Gun show had a fair amount. Cheapest box of 9mm was$ 28. 22s 500 count $65


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 8, 2013)

There is a gun store on Buford Highway that won't sell you ammo unless you buy a gun. If you buy a gun, you can only buy one box of shells. His logic was, "would you buy a gun that you couldn't buy ammo for"?


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> There is a gun store on Buford Highway that won't sell you ammo unless you buy a gun. If you buy a gun, you can only buy one box of shells. His logic was, "would you buy a gun that you couldn't buy ammo for"?



Been finding ammo at a place called southern arms and ammo in Alpharetta. Got some 7.62x39 and 9mm and 40cal and some 30-30. Real fair price on all. He does limit box quantity.  He said he will see his ammo online for 2 x what he sold it for or in a gun show where they are charging alot for it. He said he does not want to sell to those guys so they limit sales to there real customers.  He had 22 lr but will only let it go with a gun purchase. His reasoning made since.  He can't sell a gun and not send them home able to shoot it.


----------



## retired335 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dixie Ammo Dump in Hoschton has CCI mini mags in 375 round packs for $31.00.   He has several cases of them left.


----------



## Bob2010 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just left Ace off of Bells Ferry in Acworth. He has 22lr. He wants $15 for that little box of cheap rounds rounds. He's asking $30 for the same Blazer rounds I paid $15 for at Southern arms and ammo. I am greatful to good gun shops and walmart. Atleast they understand jacking there prices through the roof will only be a temporary gain. Things are going to stink for these price raping idiots when they can't sell anything later because the rush is over and they screwed every customer they have. Ill throw rocks at Squirrel and buy my son a pellet gun before I pay that!


----------

